
I used Tinder, Happn, Bumble and Dine for 2 weeks. Results were interesting - shigye
https://psiloveyou.xyz/i-used-tinder-happn-bumble-and-dine-for-2-weeks-results-were-interesting-a3988687661a#.57y55uks2
======
jrnichols
This is now the 5th time you've submitted this.

